# Lethargic chicken - and one died yesterday!



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

Help me please chicken experts!

Towards the end of last week Doris started getting quite lethargic. I separated her from the others and let her have the run of the veg patch & greenhouse - she never ate any of it! I fed her warm smushy pellets (which she ate on Friday) but she never touched a think on Saturday. I found her dead yesterday 

However tonight Edna is also acting very lethargic! I've let them all out into the garden where they'll normally feast. The other 3 are grazing - Edna's just stood! What can I do? Could it be something catching? I don't want to lose her or the others!!

Em x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

CuteRotts said:


> Help me please chicken experts!
> 
> Towards the end of last week Doris started getting quite lethargic. I separated her from the others and let her have the run of the veg patch & greenhouse - she never ate any of it! I fed her warm smushy pellets (which she ate on Friday) but she never touched a think on Saturday. I found her dead yesterday
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Doris.

Are there any chicken-friendly vets near you? I think Edna needs to be seen xxx


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Have they been wormed recently? Agree with the others a vet is probably the best course of action, fingers crossed she pulls through, sorry for the loss of your other girl.


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oof sorry to hear about the loss and the now lethargic one. You may have tomorrow's dinner on your hands there as it were. Perhaps it is saddened by the loss of its mate, but more likely you have a communicable funk in the henhouse  A trip to the vet would be most valuable though to help prevent the re-stock of the coup failing due to some lingering thing. Hope it works out


----------

